# Hold Mode fix, or at least a workaround



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Okay, I love the new Hold Mode and I know it does take some getting used to. One of complaints I hear and agree with is backing down a driveway or slope. I love the way the car stops when in drive but miss just rolling backwards without having to press the accelerator. I kept trying to put the car in Neutral by pushing the gear lever up halfway but that would not work. I had to put the car in Park of Drive to get to Neutral. Well, I just realized today that while in Reverse you can engage Neutral by pushing the gear lever down halfway! I never knew that and now backing up is just like before! So, for everyone out there who misses rolling backwards downhill give it a try and let me know what you think.


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

So you go to the trouble of putting the car in neutral and holding steady pressure on the brake then putting the car back in gear to drive instead of holding steady pressure on the accelerator?


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Feathermerchant said:


> So you go to the trouble of putting the car in neutral and holding steady pressure on the brake then putting the car back in gear to drive instead of holding steady pressure on the accelerator?


It's really less trouble to allow the car to roll and it's smoother. I prefer this and find it easier than using the accelerator. To each his own though, just thought I'd post it as an idea for anyone who doesn't like hold mode in reverse.


----------



## ravisorg (Jun 27, 2018)

I totally understand the desire to do this, backing up felt very unnatural to me for a long time, but I’ve apparently recently gotten used to it and forgotten about it (until I just saw this post). 

So absolutely do this if you like, but also be aware that if you stick with the normal “just use it how it was designed” you may find that you do get used to it, something that might not happen if you circumvent it. 

Totally your choice of course, just letting you know it’s not a hopeless cause 🙂 

Cheers!


----------



## eXntrc (Jan 14, 2019)

I'm with you on this @3V Pilot. No matter how smoothly I can control acceleration while driving forward, for some reason I just can't seem to do it smoothly going backwards! I hadn't thought about the neutral trick. I did know you could do the half-pull in either direction (D - N or R - N). I might give that a shot. I'm still hoping they give the ability to opt out for reverse. Though I understand that will require me to use the break when backing out. Hmmm. Maybe I just need to practice a lot more!


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I have found that leaning back in the seat like when driving helps me be smoother in reverse. I still think they could re-map the accelerator pedal in reverse to make it less sensitive.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

ravisorg said:


> I totally understand the desire to do this, backing up felt very unnatural to me for a long time, but I've apparently recently gotten used to it and forgotten about it (until I just saw this post).
> 
> So absolutely do this if you like, but also be aware that if you stick with the normal "just use it how it was designed" you may find that you do get used to it, something that might not happen if you circumvent it.
> 
> ...


It's a classic case of YMMV. Depends on the circumstances and driver.


----------

